# Friday pics!



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

1. My daughter's entry for the frog race at school today. Go big or go home!
2. Added another 10'x16' platform to the end of my floating dock.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Wife's guard dogs. 








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Man I'm wore out.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Blackjack walking his girlfriend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Locked and loaded for OTT, inside and out. The next one is a funny in our local paper and the last one is the fog that has been here most mornings. I hope everyone has a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*Wrong pic*

Posted the wrong pic of the dock. Here is the new addition:


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Last Fri I posted pics of strawberries, this week is the finished product. Found this while gathering eggs, it was relocated....WW


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> Last Fri I posted pics of strawberries, this week is the finished product. Found this while gathering eggs, it was relocated....WW


Me no likey the snake eating my eggs. I have some fake eggs in my coops. The snakes usually come in at night & eat my fake eggs. Mr snake can't digest them. I always get my fake eggs back. LOL


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Blackjack walking his girlfriend.
> 
> View attachment 1296177
> 
> ...


Does that lamb have underwear on? glad to see bljk house broke her...



Rubberback said:


> Me no likey the snake eating my eggs. I have some fake eggs in my coops. The snakes usually come in at night & eat my fake eggs. Mr snake can't digest them. I always get my fake eggs back. LOL


My grandfather would put golf balls in the chicken coop for the same purpose... I always thought that was funny

Sent from that East 5


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Our first annual Easter BBQ cook off. I smoked two racks of spare ribs and used Johnny Triggs recipe, minus his rub. Believe it or not, I only put bbq sauce on it one time. I'm a believer in all the ingredients now! I got 2nd place! 
My dad made the top of the trophy.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Matthew's birthday dinner.*

Matt turned 11 yesterday and he wanted lamb chops and asparagus for his dinner. Here are the lamb chops.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

Who remembers this place on Todville?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Daddy took Emma fishing for her first time!
Josh an I last weekend (I'm 7 months along, almost there!)
The girls enjoying Good Friday outside
Funny....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

What our Easter looked like.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more

Easter pics!
Painting the bird houses that came in their Easter baskets.
Paige and me
Rion and me


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

A couple prints I bought from a great artist, can't afford his original paintings. We were friends and classmates, these were done for Willie's 81 birthday. He also did the huge murals at ABIA.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Until my JH is ready.......










Where I'm gonna try it.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Brete said:


> Until my JH is ready.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She should run pretty shallow


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fished Venice 2 weeks ago. Didn't take many pictures but had a lot fun!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My roo! Red Ryder. You don't wanna mess with his girls. He just got finished molting but check his spurs.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I got Hags (aka Raider) for my daughter but this is his favorite spot.

Happy Happy Happy Friday 2Cool from my daughter!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

grman said:


> Who remembers this place on Todville?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The old indoor swimming pool.
Can't remember if that was part of the ole Bill's Trailers property or not.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Recently in the news

http://swamplot.com/man-who-almost-...rder-mansion-wants-his-money-back/2014-04-23/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Utopia*

Some pictures of the damage to our place in Utopia from the 2002 flood.

TH


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few random pics from the last couple weeks. Trying to drink a few hundred cases of beer at cook-off, step son kissing a shark, trying to drive my four wheeler across my pond after I pumped it out, and boat riding.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Utopia 2*

Some pictures of the new dam that we had built to replace the old one. Some pictures of the river when it's full and flowing and when it's not. I sure hope we can see the river full again.

TH


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Got a new toy last weekend! Last one for a while


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to ring the Dinner Bell*

Hope y'all had a great Easter Weekend.. I got to start putting some feech back in the water. Daughters says enough is enough...:headknock lol Nonsense. Dam, It was a good for the Palate

Here is some old traditional dishes. Kielbasa From Martin Rosols with shallots, Salmon Eggs.. Cant say the D word today.. Roasted Asparagus, Red Cabbage. leek Orange Salad, Fresh Beet, apple n Pear goodness, Poppy seed cheesecake.

Coppered Seared Feech on a Mango Watermelon Salsa

Pompano seared n grilled on top of a health bed of veggies, topped with a garden fresh basil n parsley oil.

Holy Cheeken Mole....Sided with Red Rice and a Papaya Mango Salad

Polish Creole Sheepshead

Redfeech Court bullion ..

Spagett's n Veggies

Shrimp Etouffee


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

cubera said:


> The old indoor swimming pool.
> Can't remember if that was part of the ole Bill's Trailers property or not.


Yes, it is. Quite an unsavory character. Some of the graffiti posted by his murderers was quite graphic.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bob White!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

My anniversery present....complete with GPS


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

rio frio said:


> My anniversery present....complete with GPS


Lucky You! I'd keep her.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Purseweb spider found while tilling up a new garden area in our back yard
2. Early easter present for E
3. Exploring


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Some pictures of the new dam that we had built to replace the old one. Some pictures of the river when it's full and flowing and when it's not. I sure hope we can see the river full again.
> 
> TH


No water flowing today, just some backed up.
Things are changing here.
There are now sidewalks on both sides of Main St.

The valuing of land now starts on whether or not there is a working water well on the property. Wells that produced at 300+ feet are running dry and having to be taken to 600+ feet.
Average price of drilling and setting up from scratch is now running $25K and up.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Howdy from sunny SoCal!



















Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Well, I don't often post up on the Friday Pics. I'm not fishin' that much these days and Y'all have already seen most of my "stuff". But I had a very good experience the other day so I now have material for a couple of Friday Pics threads. Maybe even 3 if I can find a way to get some slides into prints and put 'em into my laptop.

I was crawlin' around up in the attic the other day and stumbled over my old High School year books and my year book from Navy boot camp. Then I saw a curious looking box and opened it up and there were many many old pics some of which go back to my high school days. Some from my military days in Okinawa and Japan. Many these pics I have not seen in 35 years. I thought they were lost forever. 

I got into 35mm photography pretty heavily in the service and took a lot of slides. Mounted them in the little cardboard frames for showing in a projector. Well most of these mounts have come apart and the loose slides are all jumbled up. I have some that to me are priceless. Okinawa, Japan, Vietnam, home and family. I even had some pics I took of John Wayne when he came to see the 5th Marines in Chu Lai. I'm going to go through all the slides and see if I can find them and some others that might be interesting here and if I can get prints made and get them into my computer I'll post them up.

I've been through all the prints and added them to my laptop so I have a few things ready now. I'm going to save the Okinawa and Japan pics for NEXT friday pics. For today I'm puttin' up my old chevy truck. It's a happy story!

I'm sure we've all had great vehicles that we loved but foolishly sold or traded only to regret it later. I've been through this a time or two myself. I once bought a 1981 Chevy pick up. It was a no frills 350 Custom 20 (actually rated as a one ton truck with extra oil cooler and extra leaf in the springs. It had the 4-speed floor shift with the "granny gear" super low for taking off with a heavy load. 

It rusted out very badly so after 7 years I needed to make a decision...restore it or let it go. My best friend owned a paint and body shop and he was a magician. I was at the shop once and he had the shell of a Datsun 280Z on the rack. The owner had tried to beat a train in it and didn't quite make it. So he had literally cut it in half and welded another back end on it. It was sitting on the rack with 3 coats of primer on it and he laid 100 dollar bill on the rack and said if I could find the weld I could keep the 100. I spent 15 minutes looking and even after he showed me where it was I still couldn't see it. He was good I'm tellin' ya!

The first pics is how my beloved Chevy truck looked when I rolled it off the lot. Very plain. Painted mirrors and bumpers, Cheap interior with rubber floor mats and no headliner, and cheesy seat covers.

The next 4 pics are the "after" pics. Chrome mirrors and side marker lights, Deep drop cowboy bumber, Slider back glass, Custom interior with over stuffed bench seat, carpet and headliner. And it was custom striped by "Buckey" one of the better known artists of the day who was later killed in a plane crash. Mine was one of the last vehicles he pin striped. Even Put my name on the drivers door and Miss Pam's name on the passenger side door. I remember taking pics of the interior too but I didn't find them with the others.

He painted it with the bed removed and still the lines came out perfectly even. I couldn't even go to the store in it. I come out and people are crowded around and want to know all about it. My neighbor refused to believe that it was even the same truck. 

I kept it for another 4 years and although I hated to do it I let it go because it just started breaking down about every 200 miles and it was eating me up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

My new toy. Still need a front winch bumper, but getting close to being finished.

Edit: Stupid phone! LOL. If someone knows how to turn these right side up, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while . . . . some unexpected life changing obstacles in the last few months. A few days after Dad's memorial service, Mother said she was tired as well. Less than a week later she was life flighted to Herman with what we thought was another stroke. Turned out, she was diagnosed with extensive abdominal cancer, and she had less than two weeks. The day after we brought her home for hospice care, I went back to work, and was informed my position (20 yrs.) was being cut and I would have to take a significant cut in pay. . . . that was not going to happen and I had less than a month to change it, and I did. I turned it around with a transfer, which gave me a huge promotion. Two weeks later, I left for Galveston County Fair & Rodeo BBQ Cook-off - Double M Cookers took Overall out of 280+. Difficult start of the first year, but has proven, there is a higher power  

1. Mother & Dad back together. 
2. Double M Cookers - Overall Winners 2014 GCFR BBQ Cook-off - 3rd - pulled pork, 2nd - chicken, & 1st - brisket
3. 3rd place pulled pork 
4. GCFR Trophy case


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

Jay Baker said:


> Man I'm wore out.
> 
> View attachment 1296169


 I am going to personally buy you a chop saw :spineyes:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My new toy. Still need a front winch bumper, but getting close to being finished.
> 
> Edit: Stupid phone! LOL. If someone knows how to turn these right side up, I would appreciate it!


Sweet Jeep! Here ya go.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Sailfish-Mexico
2. Seafood Soup-Mexico
3. Seafood Plate-Mexico
4. Recipe Error


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Sweet Jeep! Here ya go.


Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Muchas gracias!!!


Nice Jeep bro!!

Congrats!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> My new toy. Still need a front winch bumper, but getting close to being finished.
> 
> Edit: Stupid phone! LOL. If someone knows how to turn these right side up, I would appreciate it!


I thought that you'd rolled already


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> I thought that you'd rolled already


Ya but i flipped it back over for him and buffed out the dents. You welcome Hault.


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Got these from my mother a few weeks ago. 
My grandfather's razor with original box. Great grandfathers fix blade case and pocket knife. Grandfather on other side his pocket knife.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

bigmike77 said:


> i am going to personally buy you a chop saw :spineyes:


lmao !!!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Finally got my Tractor last week.
Removed some stumps.
Finally got this area cleared of under brush, after 8 years of living here.
Still need to finish this section.

p.s. - Don't look at my neighbors fancy fence!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Blackjack walking his girlfriend.
> 
> View attachment 1296177
> 
> ...


Actually she doesn't look all that baaaaaaaaaad right now since Mama has been on a cruise with her girlfriends since last Sunday! I need some wubbin! :headknock


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Sweet Jeep! Here ya go.


Good looking ride Blake! :cheers:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Last Fri I posted pics of strawberries, this week is the finished product. Found this while gathering eggs, it was relocated....WW


Do you sell that? I want some......Love strawberry preserves


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

elkhunter49 said:


> Good looking ride Blake! :cheers:


X2......I like it!!.....how's it ride?


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Love me some flatfish.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Finished the renovation for Katy and my little helper!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

grman said:


> Who remembers this place on Todville?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do! I was a Seabrook Firefighter, Peace Officer, and Medic back in those days. I'll spare Ya'll the gory details. The old saying back then was, "No more fist for List". Bad situation all the way around! Guy


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

stunt riders at OTT today. They put on a great show.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Quick evening grocery run/wade in west bay earlier this eveing.















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Ongoing projects....


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Today. Jamaica beach. 38" Black Tip.


----------



## Shiner (Nov 30, 2012)

Sons team with one of their two 1st place trophies this year. Gladiators, Beaumont, TX

View attachment 47397


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Brete said:


> X2......I like it!!.....how's it ride?


So far so good. I had it up to 75 on cruise yesterday with zero issues. I have 30 more HP coming in the mail next week. Should put it between 315 and 320 horse's.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I am going to personally buy you a chop saw :spineyes:


He would still need Gilbert to operate it for him.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Another day at the ranch









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

grman said:


> Who remembers this place on Todville?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill List murder mansion. http://wonderland1981.wordpress.com/2011/12/14/the-todville-mansion-seabrook-texas-usa/https://www.flickr.com/photos/bjacques/sets/72157617599276541/


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Got a bunch of fish in front of that place.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yesterday:


----------

